# HAPPY BIRTHDAY, "mr bill"



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Many happy returns, Bill... DANG !!!.... Yore gettin' OLD !!!:tongue::tongue::tongue:

Seriously...thanks for all the help you have been to us old 'wood manglers' down here...and wishing you many, many more great birthdays...


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

_*Happy Birthday Bill!*_


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Happy birthday!!!!!!!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Happy birthday mr. Bill!!!


----------



## mr bill (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks Guys....It has been a wonderful day, so far...."Lady Linda" fixed me up a, green tomato cakeand a gift basket with all sorts of good stuff. The woodworking and woodturning magazines in the basket, are great inspiration, now I have to get off of my "arce" and get out to the shop and have some fun.... This is the last year of my "sixty" and I certainly intend to make the most of it...Thanks again...

BTW, on a different thought....I set up a Facebook group for Gulf Coast Woodturners. If you are a Facebook user, you can go there and see what is going on at GCWA Facebook. You will not be able to post on it unless you are a GCWA member, but you can look all you want. There are some good pictures from the AAW Symposiums posted there also. Give it a visit. Better yet, Join Gulf Coast Woodturners...

http://http://www.facebook.com/groups/378960948808020/photos/

Mr Bill


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

:cheers:

some of the work in the AAW gallery is phenominal!

happy birthday bill!


----------



## mr bill (Apr 1, 2006)

Sorry that link did not work....Try this one...

http://www.facebook.com/groups/378960948808020/

mr bill


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Happy Bithday Mr. Bill!!!


----------

